

Guide on creating quality Material Design icons - mattaus
https://medium.com/materialup-exploring-material-design/tips-thoughts-on-creating-quality-material-design-icons-4b02b8d0bdd5

======
mattaus
Hey guys! Here's an insightful interview of Michael Cook from Cookicons
(cookicons.co), which includes a 10 step guide to design quality icons.

